# Tracker Boats---read it



## zfubar20 (Jul 23, 2005)

If anyone one is looking into buying a boat new used whatever. Please look at another company...

I bought a brand new Targa last year. It has been in the shop longer than it has been on the water...

1. The third trip down river from Clinton Twp. I lost an axel on the trailer bc they forgot to put grease in the bearings... They wanted me to get a semi to tow it back to the shop.. I had to leave it at a junk yard for a couple of days. Till they could come out and repair it.

2. Things that have gone bad on the boat in less than a year.. Front bow motor was screwed in and it fell off almost lost it in the DR river the fifth trip out last out.

3. Live wells - the filling point was facing up, so the live well was squirting water out of the live well.

4. The front jack on the 6th day of taking it out of the grab broke off. 

5. The hull had 5 cracks in it. so they had to weld it over the winter. Let me remind you I gave it to them the beginning of November and I just got it back yesterday.. 

6. Burn hole in the front bow carpeting. size of a quarter. It was like that when I picked it up.

7. the live wells and the bilge were all mixed up.. meaning that they were hooked up the wrong switches.

8. The motor tilt a couple of times went down on its own and would stay going down until we had to remove the wire from the battery.

9. Front dash board screws were all stripped.


They called me a month ago to tell me that my boat was all done and ready to be picked up.... LOL:rant:

So I go in their to look at the boat.. 

1 of the livewell was still point upwards. They did not repaint what they said they were going to paint. Screws all stripped.. So for 4 months the welded the hull back up and painted 1 of the welds and that was it. 

They call me the other day and said it was done now.. So I picked it up and brought it home... What a mistake

1. They only painted the top railing. Yes it more grayish now instead of black. OH WAIT IT GETS BETTER!!! They missed like 5 or 6 spots so they went over it with a black Sharpee... Really I am dealing with a bunch of morons...

2. The flooring to a compartment is out.

3. My ship to shore radio.. scratched big time with the on off knob broken off.

4. another front compartment carpeting, about 20 burn holes in it.

5. one of the inside panels now is overlapping the other panel. Really..


So if anyone reads this that is looking for a boat.. Go with another company.. Or you may deal with a bunch of morons like I did....

Z


----------



## allwaysgrinners (Nov 8, 2010)

i don't think your problem lies with the manufacture of the boat. sounds like jack @$$ mechanics who assembled the wireing and plumbing on the boat and the wheels on the trailer screwed up everything pretty good go somewhere else for the repairs.:smile-mad


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

tracker is junk. i have one.... never again. Their "qualified service centers" are even worse because tracker pays bottom dollar on any warranty work.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Boy, that is really too bad that you are having all of those problem's! From everything that I have read on line, Tracker is supposedly really trying to improve their quality and reputation.


----------



## rwb (Oct 24, 2010)

I would call anyone and everyone at Bass Pro Shop and complain like your life depended on it. Oh that's right it does. Write everything down, when you purchased it, what happened every outing, even if everything was good. Then pound it to the indivduals in charge at BPS. If they don't want to listen you may be able to find a good lawyer.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Does Michigans Lemon law work on boats?


----------



## eyepod (Dec 31, 2010)

Have you seen the ad on t.v. when the old lady throws the tire tru the front window. :evil: :evil:


----------



## zfubar20 (Jul 23, 2005)

Their is no lemon law for boats!!!!


----------



## zfubar20 (Jul 23, 2005)

allwaysgrinners said:


> i don't think your problem lies with the manufacture of the boat. sounds like jack @$$ mechanics who assembled the wireing and plumbing on the boat and the wheels on the trailer screwed up everything pretty good go somewhere else for the repairs.:smile-mad



Everything that has been a problem up until I took it to them in November was all factory issues..

Now I am dealing with the Service department.. So far, I have not had to pay for a darn thing.. and If I have to take it in again here in the next year. I am not paying for a darn thing....


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

I had a targa also didnt have as many problems as you but the way it was designed in the front of the boat wasnt very good we had to take the floor out reweld and put more supports in the boat was a real pile of **** it had alot of cracks in it:sad:


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

allwaysgrinners said:


> i don't think your problem lies with the manufacture of the boat. sounds like jack @$$ mechanics who assembled the wireing and plumbing on the boat and the wheels on the trailer screwed up everything pretty good go somewhere else for the repairs.:smile-mad



If the hull has a bunch of cracks in it I would say that Tracker is to blame..

Bass Pro has has to have one of the worst customer service departments out there


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

You are not the first to have these type of problems with tracker and their service. I had a guy that worked for me that had very similar experiences with them. On his first trip out in his brand new boat it was leaking so bad the bilge pump could not keep up. The thing damned near sank. The repair shop Bass Pro sent him to kept it for over two months to fix it and when he went to pick it up the side was caved in like someone ran into it with the forks of a hi-low. They tried to tell him it was like that when he dropped it off. 

Over the next couple of years it was in the repair shop more than it was on the water. Everything from leaks to electrical. Every time they fixed one thing they would brake another, it became like a bad joke. At first we were really teasing him about it but after a while it just wasn't funny anymore

I was real surprised how poorly he was treated by Bass Pro. They basically said "we just sell them, you're on your own now." 

I am not a big "boycott" person but I would never buy a tracker. And I would have to think long and hard about making any major purchases from Bass Pro as well.


----------



## allwaysgrinners (Nov 8, 2010)

thats something i'll keep in mind when considering a new boat in the future must be why they sell so cheap on cl.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I've had mine since 1999. Never been back to the dealer or any repair shop for anything. Buddy has a 2001 model, only problem was a leaky livewell fitting. Great boats for the money.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

You sure get what you pay for, and these truly are entry level boats. I considered purchasing one this year because they are so cheap, but after reading about all the problems, and local poor customer service I decided to spend my $ on a better built boat. I can count on one finger the # of people who actually say they would buy another one. If you ever go to www.ibaots.com and do a little reading about them, most of them are plagued with problems after 1-2 seasons and it never gets better. To me that would just make me more upset. Im not aware of any new boat priced cheaper, so I guess you get exactly what you pay for.


----------



## leafybug (Jan 6, 2011)

i looked at a couple over the winter in some local dealers, felt like a really cheap car to me. I'm by no means a cadillac type of guy but, these boats were rediculous! I felt like I was going to rip the livewell lid right off when I opened it among other things. My first boat was a 16' Tracker and I think it was like an 89 or something, even then, nothing but issues. Almost sank that one up by lexington due to bad wireing to the bilge pump and leaking rivits.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I've had mine since 1999. Never been back to the dealer or any repair shop for anything. Buddy has a 2001 model, only problem was a leaky livewell fitting. Great boats for the money.


Bought mine new in 2001 and the only problem I have had with it was the trolling motor burnt out last year.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

I bought mine new in 2001 not one problem


----------



## suckerbass (May 30, 2003)

I had a tracker tundra and never really had a problem with it. The live wells would leek a little in rough water but all in all it was a really good boat. I have had a lot of different boats and would consider myself a fair judge of quality. I guess its like anything else sometimes you get a lemon. They are by no means top of the line but most are good boats.


----------



## Skipper J (Dec 17, 2010)

99% Of your problems are from the service center or dealer!!!! Yes tracker does make a low level boat but it is owned by brunswick co.(mercury marine). This boat should have been lake tested and had P.D.I. done before you bought it. If this would have happend your wheel, bow mount, live wells , screws, ect. would have been adjusted/repaired. YOU NEED TO CALL STRAIGHT TO TRACKER AND THEN FIND A NEW DEALER TO SERVICE YOU BOAT. Don't slam tracker and there boats because you dealer has no clue how to pair boats or take care of there customers.


----------

